# 45 years young - TTC 5 years



## valerieann (Feb 2, 2007)

husband 41, me 45 (just gone) Both of us no problems found.  Ovarian reserve test come back suggesting that I only have one year left to conceive.  Now on day 15 of my cycle, taking Monogon for 14 days.  Scan today showed that I have 1 x 19mm follie and some 16mm and rest 10mm, but my womb lining is only 6mm thick.  The doctor prescribed viagra for the next 2 days to help thicken my lining.  We are hoping for egg collection next tuesday, thats if the rest of my follies grow.  I am getting really nervous now.  We have been trying to conceive for almost 5 years with no luck.  I had a laparoscopy 3 years ago and no problems were found.  We live in a country that does now allow donor eggs, so this is our only option.  How many 45 years olds have actually given birth ?  I went into this with the realistic view that we have a very slim chance, but wasn't quite prepared for how emotional the whole process makes you feel.  It kinda overtakes your life.      I am incredibly nervous that my cycle will be cancelled, either due to low follie count or the lining not being thick enough.    HELP


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Valerineann,

Just wanted to wish you well with your tx. Although you're womb lining is thiner than they might have hoped for the fact you've got some follies of a reasonable size is encouraging news so hang on in there, you've still got a reasonable chance.   

If your lining doesn't thicken maybe they'll collect the eggs anyway and you'll have the chance of freezing them or some embies for future use. So for now try to stay positive and see what Monday brings.

Good luck,

CG xx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hope this helps- I will be 46 in March and due to give birth in June.  My mother was 46 when I was born a natural conception but admittedly not that common. Cherie Blair is another one. Holly Hunter was 47( believed to be donor)

I used donor eggs as did not respond well to traditional IVF stimulation and to be honest I think I had problems since I was younger but did not know it.   I don't know what country you live in, but donor tx is indeed possible in the UK but with very long waiting lists; many of us are successfully using clinics abroad for donor eggs. It was an issue for me to begin with as I refused to give up on my own eggs, but I was fooling myself, but now to be honest, the genetic link does not matter one jot to me.  The process is actually much simpler than you would think, and cheaper too!

You might want to check out the tx abroad threads as there are many of us on there well in our 40s who have successfully conceived and gone on to have problem free pregnancies. It has to be noted however that this is still not automatic and it took me 4 further donor attempts abroad to have success. This process can still therefore take time.

However I wish you the best of luck for your forthcoming treatment and hopefully you will have the success that you deserve.

regards

roze


----------



## valerieann (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you for the encouragement. I have my scan today so literally feel sick.  I guess I will find out the quality of my eggs in a couple of days. Fingers crossed.  I live in Dubai so donor eggs are illegal - but if this doesn't work and I do find out that there is a problem with my eggs then yest will consider DE - don't know how I am going to persuade my husband though.  Logistics and costs are frightening.

Do you know what these " Chinese herbs' are that everyone talks about 

Thanks again for the support.  I have been glued to this site for the last couple of days, and I tell you it gives me a lot of hope.


----------



## sibbs (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello valarieann,  I'm 41 just about to have egg collection,  but my follies are smaller than yours,  and my womb lining about the same,  and I'm (a bit) younger, but we could all come good.

good luck and say positive. I'm not sure about these chinese herbs either,?? but people swear by them and if it interests you, you should give it a try.

I'm sure someone will fill you in

much love


----------



## valerieann (Feb 2, 2007)

I had my EC this morning - they got 9 follies - 6 of which contained eggs.  They were graded as 2 @ C and 4 @ D, which is pretty low.  My husbands sperm was fine.  We have to phone in 2 days to see if they fertilised and if so, make arrangements for the implant.  I am concerned about the low grade for the eggs, but still very pleased about the fact I got 6 eggs.

Fingers crossed now


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi valerieann

I'm just a gatecrasher here but just spotted your post and wanted to wish you lots of look for the next few days.       

Dont be too despondent about your low grade eggs hunny.  I genuinely feel that it's down to a higher power in the end.  I had 4 grade A, 8 cell embryos on Transfer Day (2 to put back 2 to freeze) the Embryologist said the two that were put back were as near perfect as she'd ever seen yet I got a BFN.  I know lots of other people on here who have had lower graded embies or eggs and have gone on to get a BFP.  So try hard to stay positive hun and we are all rooting for you!

Take Care

Amanda xxxx


----------



## valerieann (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Amanda

Yeah I have read a lot of conflicting stories and I believe too "whats meant to be will be".  Still it doesn't take the pressuer off for worrying though.  We are phoning the hospital tomorrow and we will see what happens.  I guess I can phone today to see if they have fertilised, but they did say phone Thursday.  Thanks again for your support.


----------



## Alipanah (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello valerieann,
      I am 46 years old, we are in in similar position I had one IVF with 3 eggs but they couldn't collect any eggs, they said they are not good enough. I am using DHEA at the moment to try it again, I found it in this site it will help to produce more eggs with better quality. I should take those tablets 3- 4 month then try agin. I will tell to all if that supplement it works to me. 

all the  best
Arefeh


----------



## Meia (Jan 8, 2007)

Arefeh

Sorry to butt in here - but please could you explain what DHEA is. I have seen it mentioned before on FF but havent a clue what is it and where you buy it - healthfood shops or online? I havent seen it in Boots. I imagine it is to help in the reduction of ageing eggs perhaps?

I have been trying acupunture to reduce fsh levels - only two months but they have gone down from 19 to 15 and I hope to get it down to at least 10.

Both chinese herbs and DHEA have been mentioned before. Any advice/help ladies on where to obtain this and has anyone found fsh drops after taking it for a while?

Many thanks
Meia x


----------



## Alipanah (Nov 4, 2006)

Dear Meia,
I have bought DHEA by the Internet from this link as follows:
http://www.biovea.net/product_detail.asp?PID=395&CID=6&POS=3&PageNo=&Total=16

There is some description in above link as well, I am not sure it wil be useful for FSH or not but I've heard they could control FSH by some medicine, I suggested go and ask from your Dr. I am in Birmingham (UK) if you like I can pass my Dr e-mail address. He works with NHS and private as well. you can contact with him by e-mail and make an appointment with him.

Good Luck
All the Best
Arefeh


----------

